# Battery Life Question



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

My new to me 07 23RS has a single deep cycle 12V battery on it. I have to assume it's been there since the trailer was purchased new 3 years ago. Given a normal amount of use for 3 people camping, how long should I expect the battery to last running lights, water pump, furnace fan etc? After all I have read on the topic, it is my plan to replace the battery with a pair of 6V units, I just don't know if I need to do that before using the trailer this weekend.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

It's hard to say for sure since we all use our power differently. I would expect at least a couple of days if the battery is in fair to good condition, as long as you don't use the heater too much and keep the lighting down to a minimum. The heater fan is a big draw on the battery. I have dual 6-volt batteries and I can get a week from them with the 60 watt solar panel adding what it can.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd expect a night's use if it's an older 12V Batt, the furnace is running through the night and you're using ligts as if you were plugged in to power.

Leave the furnace off, and you should be able to get through the weekend without too much trouble. Definetly make sure the climate control switch on the fridge (under the freezer door) is turned off.

It's very difficult to answer the question since everyone's normal is different. Plus a furnace is a huge energy hog.


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd add it's also tough to know w/out knowing how well the prior owner maintained it during the "offseason". I replaced mine after its second summer when I noticed its lifespan was much shorter than during the first (primarily due to my letting it sit around ~6 mos. w/no trickle charge in the winter, I imagine). Lights seem to be a decent drag on the battery as well, particularly if you have several on.


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Given the state of the rest of the unit when we bought it, I am going to assume they left the battery on the trailer over the winter without charging. I think I will invest in some new ones! A solar panel may be in the future as well, we will just have to see how things work out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It would be an opportune time to switch to dual 6 volts. That would really help with battery life.


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

That's exactly what I am going to do!

Anyone ever heard or "Crown" batteries?


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> It would be an opportune time to switch to dual 6 volts. That would really help with battery life.


I'm pretty clueless on battery science - why is this? Is dual 6 better than dual 12, or just single 12? I did download a diagram posted in here earlier, showing the different hookup method b/w the 2, should I make a change.
Thanks.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Generally 6 volt batteries are bigger and have more lead in them than 12 volts. They are used for golf carts among other things. Same footprint as a 12 volt group 24 if I remember correctly but usually taller.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

6 volt batteries have a higher amp hour rating than 12 volt. For example the Trojan SCS200 12 volt deep cycle has a 115 AH rating and the T145 6 volt has a 260AH rating. You connect 2 of the 12 volts in parallel, thus keeping the 12 volts but adding the AH ratings together to get 230 AH capacity. With the 6 volt batteries you connect them in series to get 12 volts and the AH rating is still 260. The benefit for using 2 6 volt batteires is an 11.5% gain in total amp hours available if you use my example. If you are going from a single 12 volt to a pair of 6 volts you will realize a 226% gain in capacity. Plus the 6 volt batteries are designed to better handle the deep cycles that an RV puts on the battery system.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Dan Borer said:


> 6 volt batteries have a higher amp hour rating than 12 volt. For example the Trojan SCS200 12 volt deep cycle has a 115 AH rating and the T145 6 volt has a 260AH rating. You connect 2 of the 12 volts in parallel, thus keeping the 12 volts but adding the AH ratings together to get 230 AH capacity. With the 6 volt batteries you connect them in series to get 12 volts and the AH rating is still 260. The benefit for using 2 6 volt batteires is an 11.5% gain in total amp hours available if you use my example. If you are going from a single 12 volt to a pair of 6 volts you will realize a 226% gain in capacity. Plus the 6 volt batteries are designed to better handle the deep cycles that an RV puts on the battery system.


You succeeded in making my brain really hurt!









Maybe after the kids have moved out I can take a class in this stuff!

azthroop


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Dan Borer said:


> 6 volt batteries have a higher amp hour rating than 12 volt. For example the Trojan SCS200 12 volt deep cycle has a 115 AH rating and the T145 6 volt has a 260AH rating. You connect 2 of the 12 volts in parallel, thus keeping the 12 volts but adding the AH ratings together to get 230 AH capacity. With the 6 volt batteries you connect them in series to get 12 volts and the AH rating is still 260. The benefit for using 2 6 volt batteires is an 11.5% gain in total amp hours available if you use my example. If you are going from a single 12 volt to a pair of 6 volts you will realize a 226% gain in capacity. Plus the 6 volt batteries are designed to better handle the deep cycles that an RV puts on the battery system.


Thank you. I assume you can leave them connected in series and charge them as a 12 volt then w/the trickle charger during the 'offseason'? Or should you charge them one at a time as a 6? I know which direction I'll be going w/the next battery purchase, thanks again for the info!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Your trailer's converter/charger doesn't know or care what you have tied into the system as long as it is 12 volts. If you use an external charger such as a battery tender you need to connect it to the battery terminals that connect to the trailer, not the ones that tie the two 6 volt batteries together.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> 6 volt batteries have a higher amp hour rating than 12 volt. For example the Trojan SCS200 12 volt deep cycle has a 115 AH rating and the T145 6 volt has a 260AH rating. You connect 2 of the 12 volts in parallel, thus keeping the 12 volts but adding the AH ratings together to get 230 AH capacity. With the 6 volt batteries you connect them in series to get 12 volts and the AH rating is still 260. The benefit for using 2 6 volt batteires is an 11.5% gain in total amp hours available if you use my example. If you are going from a single 12 volt to a pair of 6 volts you will realize a 226% gain in capacity. Plus the 6 volt batteries are designed to better handle the deep cycles that an RV puts on the battery system.


I always wondered if it would be better to have 2 6v or 2 12v batteries. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dan Borer said:


> 6 volt batteries have a higher amp hour rating than 12 volt. For example the Trojan SCS200 12 volt deep cycle has a 115 AH rating and the T145 6 volt has a 260AH rating. You connect 2 of the 12 volts in parallel, thus keeping the 12 volts but adding the AH ratings together to get 230 AH capacity. With the 6 volt batteries you connect them in series to get 12 volts and the AH rating is still 260. The benefit for using 2 6 volt batteires is an 11.5% gain in total amp hours available if you use my example. If you are going from a single 12 volt to a pair of 6 volts you will realize a 226% gain in capacity. Plus the 6 volt batteries are designed to better handle the deep cycles that an RV puts on the battery system.


To make the comparison a little fairer you may want to compare the SCS200 to a T105 instead of the T145.


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I've got my 2 new batteries in the back of the truck, going to install them tonight! Now I just have to justify the nifty solar system I was looking at while I was at the shop!


----------

